# 2006 ALUMACRAFT 16 MVTEX SPEC $12995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS ALUMINUM BOAT IS READY TO FISH HAS A 2012 YAMAHA F60LB MOTOR, HAS AN I PILOT TROLLING MOTOR, LOWRANCE GRAPH , SINGLE AXLE TRAILER CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $12,995.00
View attachment 4588803
View attachment 4588804
View attachment 4588805
View attachment 4588806
View attachment 4588807
View attachment 4588808
View attachment 4588809
View attachment 4588810
View attachment 4588811
View attachment 4588812
View attachment 4588803
View attachment 4588804
View attachment 4588805
View attachment 4588806
View attachment 4588807
View attachment 4588808
View attachment 4588809
View attachment 4588810
View attachment 4588811
View attachment 4588812
*


----------

